# Exterior Sealants



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

I have a 2007 Keystone SYDNEY 31FRKS fiver. I'm wondering what exactly Keystone used on the exterior of the rv in the wall/cap seams, around lights, etc. It is not a butyl type sealant, but yet a white, silicone type that is pliable and white in color. I nwould like to get the same type. I know there are tons of brands and types but I'd like to get the same stuff Keystone used. Thanks. PCM


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Its most likely Dicor. That is a particular sealant used for rubber roofs, etc. You can get it at Caqmping supply places like Camping World.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

On mine they used clear silicone around most of the trim, windows, and marker lights. I believe there is also a little white silicone in a couple of places too. The roof as mentioned is sealed with Dicor self leveling sealant. Usually the dove gray color.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Silicone sealants, although very effective and flexable, collect dirt. If your sealant is collecting dirt and does not clean very well
it is most likely silicone.


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

Fanatical1 said:


> Silicone sealants, although very effective and flexable, collect dirt. If your sealant is collecting dirt and does not clean very well
> it is most likely silicone.


Hum. Thats interesting. The sealant around all the exterior lights as well as where the sidewalls meet the front and rear "caps" is white and looks like a silicone. It is of a spongy non pourous consistancy like silicon. I really assume it is silicone, but wondered what Keysone uses. I wonder if I phoned them they could tell me? PCM


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

There are three types of sealant used.

*Roof *- EVERYWHERE up there is Dicor self leveling caulk. Don't use any silicone it will not bond to the rubber roof
*Slide tops*- you may find a mix of Dicor and Silicone depending on the trailer. If you see silicone expect it to leak.
*All external wall fittings *- should have two stages of sealant, Butyl tape under the fitting and then silicone (it can be clear, white or tan depending on location) to seal the edge. The exception are the windows which only have the Butyl.

I would substitute a latex caulk instead of silicone if you are doing a repair. There are pluses and minuses to both so you take your pick.


----------

